# Kill Bear, Save Son, Get Ticket



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

?????????



Hope he gets to keep the bear's head as a trophy...


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

JRR said:


> ?????????
> 
> Hope he gets to keep the bear's head as a trophy...


I thought before I read the article that the ticket was going to be for killing the bear.

I'm actually with them on this one. If you're going to go camping in bear territory you better know what you're doing and leaving a cooler or other food out where it will attract bears is a bad deal. If he doesn't know that then backyard camping might be more his speed.

Giving him a ticket for not securing his campsite seems like a pretty reasonable thing to me. The unreasonable part is having small children in a campsite with unsecured food/garbage in bear country. Good way to get some kids killed.

JMHO.


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

When campers aren't careful about their food items, animals wind up getting killed. This ain't Jellystone Park out here. He deserved the ticket, too bad for the kid, too bad for the bear. 

-animal planet


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't want to be too righteous, because I would not have known that.

However, I guess if you want to camp near bears, you should arm yourself with that knowledge. A bear died and his family went through a lot of grief because he did not follow proper procedures.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

tabasco said:


> When campers aren't careful about their food items, animals wind up getting killed. This ain't Jellystone Park out here. He deserved the ticket, too bad for the kid, too bad for the bear.
> 
> -animal planet


+1 
btw, that must have been one helluva throw!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I am sorry the bear died and glad no other entity was hurt. I think the ticket was well deserved though. Animals learn fast that people = food and as so many of us are totally disconnected from the risks and dangers of "roughing" it, some oversight is a logical thing. I have not camped for years but I used to go moose hunting on a pretty regular basis. I would never have ventured out into the norther Ontario bush for a week on my own, I always had my brother-in-law who lives up there and is a very experienced woodsman. If you cannot have the sense to know your limits and when you need to enlist the expertise of others, you deserve a little official reminder in terms of a citation IMO.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

On the one had, Semper Fi! A Marine throws a log at a bear and kills the bear.

On the other hand, damn skippy he deserved a ticket. The bear died because he didn't secure the camp site, and his kids could have been added to the list.


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

JRR said:


> ?????????
> 
> Hope he gets to keep the bear's head as a trophy...


No, the bear's head belongs on the bear. Our Nimrod deserves to lose a lot more skin.

https://www.nps.gov/apis/planyourvisit/bear-safety.htm

"Remember, you are a guest in bear country"


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I managed a season on the Kenai doing bear surveys with the Alaska park Service. They were impressed I had my own .375 H & H, time in Kodiak and had met Bart. I think they were more impressed my rug was from Persia and not the cover of OUTDOOR LIFE. I put a round into the ground once to explain reality to one younger brownie.Otherwise it was 'live and let live.' Ignorance is repulsive, from a Timothy Treadwell or this outfit. That 6 year old kid is going to encounter more than retreating bears in life.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Seems to me that a talking to the 6 year old is in order...just a kid that probably had no clue what he was doing, but this could have been a very ugly situatlon, uglier than the bear getting killed. Too bad, they were in the bears kitchen.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

I used to go backpacking in my healthier days, Kings Canyon - John Muir Trail. We carried compressed airhorns to scare off bears when we encountered them on the trail. We always hung our food on ropes high in trees away from where we slept. Because we were backpacking, we did not have a tent and slept on the ground in our sleeping bags. It is funny how a tent can make you feel safer somehow, but it really does nothing to help you, tying up your food on a tree does.

As an adult with children I returned to Kings Canyon year after year, camping near a place called Cedar Grove. I used to be so frustrated by the uneducated campers who left things out and attracted bears to camp unnecessarily. I started taking my family a few miles into the woods where we would be safe from these people. And yes, I hid an unloaded 44 magnum, with quick loader, in my pack knowing full well it was illegal in a National Park. My feeling was that after I had done everything I had learned all of my life to do, if it failed and my children's lives were in danger, I would kill the bear and suffer whatever the consequences, including jail time. A ticket is a small price to pay for the life of your son, especially if your stupidity placed your son in danger in the first place.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

whomewhat said:


> I used to go backpacking in my healthier days, Kings Canyon - John Muir Trail. We carried compressed airhorns to scare off bears when we encountered them on the trail. We always hung our food on ropes high in trees away from where we slept. Because we were backpacking, we did not have a tent and slept on the ground in our sleeping bags. It is funny how a tent can make you feel safer somehow, but it really does nothing to help you, tying up your food on a tree does.
> 
> As an adult with children I returned to Kings Canyon year after year, camping near a place called Cedar Grove. I used to be so frustrated by the uneducated campers who left things out and attracted bears to camp unnecessarily. I started taking my family a few miles into the woods where we would be safe from these people. And yes, I hid an unloaded 44 magnum, with quick loader, in my pack knowing full well it was illegal in a National Park. My feeling was that after I had done everything I had learned all of my life to do, if it failed and my children's lives were in danger, I would kill the bear and suffer whatever the consequences, including jail time. A ticket is a small price to pay for the life of your son, especially if your stupidity placed your son in danger in the first place.


Good advice all around. +1

We usually go to the National Forests, rather than Parks and the kids know that an unclean campsite is an invitation to trouble. That said, a piece allays my worries about animals: both the two legged and the four legged variety.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

It would've been a good idea to mount the bear and stuff him later.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Howard said:


> It would've been a good idea to mount the bear and stuff him later.


I knew I was right about you - diabolical genius!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> It would've been a good idea to mount the bear and stuff him later.


Howard, "mounting" animals is illegal in most states.


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

*Man vs Bear*

Hilarious!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> It would've been a good idea to mount the bear and stuff him later.


Oh gee...wouldn't that have earned him a ticket for beastiality and added a degree of confusion to his son's social developement? (winks)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Howard, "mounting" animals is illegal in most states.


Wayfar,which states is it illegal?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Oh gee...wouldn't that have earned him a ticket for beastiality and added a degree of confusion to his son's social developement? (winks)


Yeah,perhaps shooting him won't solve anything,But what about using those special needles to calm wild beasts and keep them quiet?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Howard,

I don't think Robin would appreciate you humping bears.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Howard said:


> Yeah,perhaps shooting him won't solve anything,But what about using those special needles to calm wild beasts and keep them quiet?


Music soothes the savage beasts, Howard.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> Howard,
> 
> I don't think Robin would appreciate you humping bears.


Humping Bears? Please,I'm not that stupid!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> Music soothes the savage beasts, Howard.


I prefer soft rock or maybe today's Jazz.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Howard: 

I know Pathmark is your thread, but I think their should be an entire Forum, not thread, called HOWARD! In fact, I can't wait for the movie called "Howard" to come out! I mean this in the most complimentary way possible, truly: You are the Forrest Gump of AAAC, you know, you just stumble right into the middle of everything and make things good. You are a good man Howard. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

You'll want to be careful.

I hear that the "mountees" always get their man.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Screw that bear sympathy stuff!

I just got back from a long weekend in New Hampshire and the bear population is way out of control.

We stayed at this place https://www.manorongoldenpond.com/index While dining in their nice restaurant (with a dress code) a black bear ran across the lawn outside our window.

The next day we went hiking in the area, and another bear crossed our trail.

Not only that, when we remarked about the bears, people thought it was "way cool". This includes idiots in the restaurant that left their tables to go chase the bear so that they could get pictures.

All this stems from a Leftist ideology that puts the bears above us humans, and has us thinking that we can go pet them in the wild.

M8


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Right, we should kill off the majority of bears and put the rest in zoos and circuses. It's terrible that those bears would have the audacity to interupt your dinner and your walk in the woods. Let's get rid of all the sharks in the oceans too.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Right, we should kill off the majority of bears and put the rest in zoos and circuses. It's terrible that those bears would have the audacity to interupt your dinner and your walk in the woods. Let's get rid of all the sharks in the oceans too.


"Oooh, so Mother Nature needs a favor?! Well maybe she should have thought of that when she was besetting us with droughts and floods and poison monkeys! Nature started the fight for survival, and now she wants to quit because she's losing. Well I say, hard cheese." -- Mr. Burns


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

JRR said:


> "Oooh, so Mother Nature needs a favor?! Well maybe she should have thought of that when she was besetting us with droughts and floods and poison monkeys! Nature started the fight for survival, and now she wants to quit because she's losing. Well I say, hard cheese." -- Mr. Burns


LMAO!


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

Martinis at 8 said:


> All this stems from a Leftist ideology that puts the bears above us humans, and has us thinking that we can go pet them in the wild.
> 
> M8


Not "Leftisit ideology".

Disney: you can thank Thumper.

That and the migration from rural to urban. When you have no connection to the land, you have no idea where food comes from. 
Look at the decline in hunting and fishing license applications throughout the US.

If I ran the circus, every *voter* would have to :kill, butcher and eat something for dinner for about a month, meet a payroll (or sell something for a living), and prove competance to be a parent.

-good at some of the above


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Right, we should kill off the majority of bears and put the rest in zoos and circuses. It's terrible that those bears would have the audacity to interupt your dinner and your walk in the woods. Let's get rid of all the sharks in the oceans too.


Too funny! However, if I had my .357 magnum handy New Hampshire would be minus two black bears.

M8


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Too funny! However, if I had my .357 magnum handy New Hampshire would be minus two black bears.
> 
> M8


hmmm.... city boy, huh ?


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*Thumper was not a Communist!*



Martinis at 8 said:


> Screw that bear sympathy stuff!
> 
> I just got back from a long weekend in New Hampshire and the bear population is way out of control.
> 
> ...


Martinis,

What you wrote is silly. Walt Disney, whose films really are a source for our society's attitudes towards wild animals, was hardly a leftist. Moreover, until recently (30 or so years) it was standard practice to encourage bears in the national parks to feed on garbage.

The guy deserved the ticket and got off easily.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> Right, we should kill off the majority of bears and put the rest in zoos and circuses. It's terrible that those bears would have the audacity to interupt your dinner and your walk in the woods. Let's get rid of all the sharks in the oceans too.


The majority of bears have already been killed. Take a look around, there aren't that many wild places left.

I saw a bear twice last year in NH. Once was in the middle of town, when the bear decided to cross the road in front of us. The bear apparently knew what it was doing, as it took a good look left and right to see that no cars were coming. Point being, we didn't run for photographs with the bear, and the bear went on its own way, even though it decided to cross our path only 10 feet away.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

whomewhat said:


> Howard:
> 
> I know Pathmark is your thread, but I think their should be an entire Forum, not thread, called HOWARD! In fact, I can't wait for the movie called "Howard" to come out! I mean this in the most complimentary way possible, truly: You are the Forrest Gump of AAAC, you know, you just stumble right into the middle of everything and make things good. You are a good man Howard. Keep up the good work.












Thanks man,I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

tabasco said:


> hmmm.... city boy, huh ?


Yes! Thank God for civilization.

Nevertheless, even most country bumpkins know that the preferred way to hunt bears is with dogs and pistols.

Cheers,

M8


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

Bar huntin' in this here state permits radio-collared dogs foller'd by yahoos in trucks. God knows what weapons they use, I bet it ain't a bow'n arr. 

Next door state don't allow such gang'n up. The more enlightened strategy is "bait'n wait". The preferred aromatic enticements are day-old bakery sweets and baby diapers. Yum. 

Great sport. 

I see that New Jersey has been having bear problems due to all that urban/rural mental environmental schizophrenia. Gresham's law.

-stewed bear with prunes and port


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

tabasco said:


> Bar huntin' in this here state permits radio-collared dogs foller'd by yahoos in trucks. God knows what weapons they use, I bet it ain't a bow'n arr.
> 
> Next door state don't allow such gang'n up. The more enlightened strategy is "bait'n wait". The preferred aromatic enticements are day-old bakery sweets and baby diapers. Yum.
> 
> ...


OMG! LMAO! :icon_smile_big:

Well done. When I moved to Texas I was shocked at all these bubbas that hunt from their pick-up trucks. They bait the deer by stocking deer-feeders with corn all year. Then when deer season opens they wait for the deer to come and eat and then shoot them from the pickup truck. Afterwards, they all get drunk at the ranch house and talk about "the big kill". What a friggin' joke!

Cheers,

M8


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Yes! Thank God for civilization.
> 
> Nevertheless, even most country bumpkins know that the preferred way to hunt bears is with dogs and pistols.
> 
> ...


But the bears will eat the dogs alive!


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Howard said:


> But the bears will eat the dogs alive!


Bears tend to run from pack animals.

M8


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Bears tend to run from pack animals.
> 
> M8


Like unions?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Walks into forum cave dressed in the robe of a great short faced bear. I have a message from the Mor-Gur. On behalf of the rare blue phase brownie I stalked on Kodiak, laid Mauser ghost peep sight and ramp gold bead on shoulder before resetting the safety and shaking hands with my guide, On behalf of Bart the bear, who I got to have icecreme with, on behalf of all the great bears I point at all the Nimords, Treadwells, gall bladder poachers and assorted other rabble who would do them harm directly or indirectly.........GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Bears tend to run from pack animals.
> 
> M8


And what if it was a pit bull,Would the bear be terrified?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Saying a bear 'tends' to do anything is recipe for disaster. The success of alpha mammalian species; bears, canids and us is individual personalities. The brownie Bart with carefull handraising put a family's children through college, while a 175lb black bear ( most wieght estimates for bears are grossly exaggerated) can be a killer. Indians looked at bears as another people, as they could walk upright and were the only other animal not afraid to fight back. To kill one was a grave affair of great care and forethought.


----------

